# 03 Max SE Suspension Noise



## Chuck03Max (Oct 15, 2008)

There is a loud metallic click or pinging sound coming from the right front of my 2003 Max. It seems to do it most frequently when I'm turning and hit a bump that makes the suspension work like when turning into a driveway. The car is in great shape, it only has about 50k on it at this point. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

